# RIP: Poor Betta Trey



## kiddzakemi (May 28, 2009)

Took his own life today. He'd been sick. I went and got that ick treatment stuff and did a complete water change and measured out perfectfully the amount I felt he may need for his amount of water.

I hated how much he hung around that darn filter...

well he and that filter became one by the time I got back home with another Beta today. I was just going to add one to the living room... I didn't know I was moving in a new tenant.

Ode to Beta Trey, when he was alive and kicking.


----------



## TheAquaExpert (May 24, 2009)

I'm Sorry About Your Betta............
I Wish There Was Something I Could Do.........
I Know How It Feels Too, But You Just Have To Try To Remeber Him Or Something........
Sorry Again........


----------



## kiddzakemi (May 28, 2009)

I've got to make sure this doesnt happen with "nameless", Trey had issues with food, he seemed to hate his pellets, I think he liked Tetramin, but when i tried switching him to Betamin because I thought he should have something Beta specific, thats where the problem came...


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

almost the same thing happened to Bubba


----------



## kiddzakemi (May 28, 2009)

I've got to name this new baby... should i try to feed him tonight, or get adjusted first...


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 2, 2009)

well when I got Bubba on his first night I only gave him 1 pellet


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that your betta is not with you anymore. They have so much personality it is like losing a member of the family and I know how it was to have him die.

I am so glad you have a new little guy but it will not be the same. We will miss your little guy and your posts about him.

Rose


----------



## kiddzakemi (May 28, 2009)

Thanx Rose, I so miss him. He was so nosey and cute..


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

They all have our hearts just where they want them. Wrapped up in their funny little fins. I am so sorry that he is gone. I know how you feel. You have my deepest sympathies.

Rose


----------

